# Help Me Sanitize A New Tank And Filter



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I just got a used 75g and fluval 406. This tank had some serious beard algae and snails. How do I make sure this stuff is gone. It's not tore down yet and will be fresh still when I receive it. Could I run a bleach solution of 1 part bleach to 9 part water in the tank with filter running? Is there a better option? Thanks.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

White vinegar and hot water, scrub the crap out of everything... you can use as much vinegar as you want, and after rinsing it wont be toxic if a little is left behind.

If you do use bleach (not recommended) make sure its non scented, and that you wash it a few times with water and let everything dry after.

(Also, please remove the photobucket image from your signature. They no longer allow 3rd party hosing and it shows up as a big advertisement)


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Sorry about the sig, I've been inactive on the forum for some time.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

No worries, photobucket just changed the policy... which sucks for lots of the albums and pics here as well.


----------

